# Space Shuttle Fly By



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

I know it may not be the right place to post, but thought people may want to see...


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

akademix said:


> I know it may not be the right place to post


Then why did you still post it here?


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't look at it then. Try to do something cool for people...


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

akademix said:


> Don't look at it then. Try to do something cool for people...


Don't try to be the victim here. If everyone could post "cool" stuff wherever they wanted and everybody else just had to ignore it, we would have one single mess of a forum and no need for subforums.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice picture taken with the Nexus. Wow, I didn't know the camera was that good especially zoomed in that far.


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Detonation said:


> Don't try to be the victim here. If everyone could post "cool" stuff wherever they wanted and everybody else just had to ignore it, we would have one single mess of a forum and no need for subforums.


Not saying I'm the victim. Just annoying that people are so bothered by it yet they take the time to open the topic. I'm sure your phone didn't "magically" open up the sub forum
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

akademix said:


> Not saying I'm the victim. Just annoying that people are so bothered by it yet they take the time to open the topic. I'm sure your phone didn't "magically" open up the sub forum
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wait, you're annoyed because you're being called out? No, _I_ am annoyed because you chose to blatantly post something in the wrong forum, so of course I am going to open it and say something.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

akademix said:


> I know it may not be the right place to post, but thought people may want to see...


That place looks very familiar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Merica... F*ck yeah Merica.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Detonation said:


> Wait, you're annoyed because you're being called out? No, _I_ am annoyed because you chose to blatantly post something in the wrong forum, so of course I am going to open it and say something.


Called out? I don't give a F*** what you call it. If you are so annoyed then goodbye, move on to another topic. Nobody asked for your two cents and you didn't have to come here. The fact that you did proves you have nothing else better to do. Is this your forum? Didn't think so. If an admin chooses to delete it then fine. I myself have seen many people post threads about the same questions and people are always saying "this has been asked numerous times". Do I comment? No. WTF for?


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Keyboard warriors.... FIGHT TO THE DEATH

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

FINISH HIM! 
But seriously, off topic forum was invented for a reason









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

JayR_Themer said:


> FINISH HIM!
> But seriously, off topic forum was invented for a reason
> 
> 
> ...


I understand and that's fine. It can be moved or deleted. Was just posting something for people who have a Nexus. I have the pictures so obviously it doesn't bother me. The post was created for the "community" for you all to see not me. Like I said, if it's that big of a deal, then it can be deleted. No harm no foul.

Nothing personal to you, just saying...


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

akademix said:


> I understand and that's fine. It can be moved or deleted. Was just posting something for people who have a Nexus. I have the pictures so obviously it doesn't bother me. The post was created for the "community" for you all to see not me. Like I said, if it's that big of a deal, then it can be deleted. No harm no foul.
> 
> Nothing personal to you, just saying...


im not attacking you or anything. The pictures are really sweet. Im glad you at least took the time to share. Im sure once someone with the power stumbles upon it, it will be moved to off topic. And youre right no harm no foul ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Calm yo tits.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty damn cool.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep the fighting off the forums please.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> Keep the fighting off the forums please.


.......and order has been restored









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool ass pictures man but I moved it to off-topic so you can stop being flammed for something so minimal as posting in the wrong forum. The world isn't going to end so everyone just enoy the sweet pics!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rman18 said:


> Nice picture taken with the Nexus. Wow, I didn't know the camera was that good especially zoomed in that far.


It's definitely not from a Nexus









Still a nice picture though.

Also, the camera data was stripped of of it.


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

yarly said:


> It's definitely not from a Nexus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. Forgot to mention...You're right. it wasn't taken with a Nexus. The one from a distance was, but not the close up. The close up was taken with a Nikon D7000. Just resized the picture


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Very cool pics. I was going to say the same thing of no way the second pic was from a camera phone or was going to say it flew by you pretty low and close lol. Wish I had smartphones back in the early 90's so I could take some pics of the planes I saw land at the 2 Air Force bases I was stationed at.


----------

